# How many scalies are there



## Draakc from State Farm (Mar 31, 2019)

Apparently scalies are supposed to be the _minority _of the community
Yet dragons are the third most popular species


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Mar 31, 2019)

It's hard to compete with the sheer variety of mammals compared to reptiles.

As for the dragon outlier... honestly, that's because dragons are one of the most quickly recognizable 'mythical' species (exactly HOW long have they been prominent in folklore again?), and thus a case where it's far easier to let imaginations run wild compared to a more 'real' species.  Think of just how many different dragon designs there are out there.


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 31, 2019)

I'm the first 'furry' in the poll, surprisingly. 

I am not interested in dragons etc at all.


----------



## Guifrog (Mar 31, 2019)

Not sure. Wikifur tells me I, as an amphibian, may be classified as scalie alongside reptiles, despite not having scales. I've also seem "slimy" somewhere.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Mar 31, 2019)

You scalies are missing out.
It's fun to be fluffy, mainly because it feels nice to cuddle.

Also yeah, dragons are the most common form of scalies, like how foxes and canines are for furries.

I shall be number 2 furry. Not a furry number one, sadly.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Mar 31, 2019)

Guifrog said:


> Not sure. Wikifur tells me I, as an amphibian, may be classified as scalie alongside reptiles, despite not having scales. I've also seem "slimy" somewhere.


Considering amphibians predate reptiles, I would argue they should have their own name within the fandom, like amphibies or something (bad example).


----------



## Limedragon27 (Mar 31, 2019)

Though my main is a Fox, I'm completely addicted to Scalies, and have a lot of Scaly characters, my second main is also a Dragon.

So why not both?


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Mar 31, 2019)

Limedragon27 said:


> Though my main is a Fox, I'm completely addicted to Scalies, and have a lot of Scaly characters, my second main is also a Dragon.
> 
> So why not both?


Fox is everyone's main in Melee just as foxes are the most common in the fandom. Coincidence ??


----------



## Guifrog (Mar 31, 2019)

MadKiyo said:


> Considering amphibians predate reptiles, I would argue they should have their own name within the fandom, like amphibies or something (bad example).


Some even call bugs "buggies". I wouldn't mind being a phibbie


----------



## Keefur (Mar 31, 2019)

How many scalies are there?  Too many.


----------



## Limedragon27 (Mar 31, 2019)

MadKiyo said:


> Fox is everyone's main in Melee just as foxes are the most common in the fandom. Coincidence ??



Lol, my main on all the smash games is Yoshi.


----------



## Limedragon27 (Mar 31, 2019)

Keefur said:


> How many scalies are there?  Too many.



There's never enough scalies.


----------



## Universe (Mar 31, 2019)

Me I’m a scalie


----------



## Faexie (Apr 2, 2019)

The most common dragons in the fandom are angel dragons, and these ones don't have scales 

I don't think the poll will be that accurate, since scalies will be more attracted to threads about scalies in the first place


----------



## CrookedCroc (Apr 2, 2019)

We want the furries to think we're the minority when in reality we control the fandom behind the scenes  



 

Just kidding!!
Or am i?


----------



## Zehlua (Apr 3, 2019)

Do seahorse birds count as scalies?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 3, 2019)

About this many.


----------



## Asher Grey (Apr 3, 2019)

At least 7


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 10, 2019)

I was actually a scalie before I was a furry.


----------



## Noctima (Apr 11, 2019)

I am nothing against scalie, I have it even! But I always prefer them for furry ^^.


----------

